# CFS Alert - Burner Mechanic



## chrisf (25 Sep 2010)

Has anyone been to Alert recently? Does anyone know if the long-term fixture of the german accented (name omited on purpose) burner mechanic is still doing rotations?

He mentioned he wasn't sure if he was going to carry on after the downsizing of the station. Just curious.


----------

